# Redline Tires



## 19sixty5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Besides Coker, who else is selling redlines? Looking for 15" tires.

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out Discount Tires Direct (advertises here!) if not, then try TireRack.com


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

BF Goodrich Silvertown red line radials, bought at Jegs or Summit


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

You can also check out Dimonback Tire in Conway South Carolina.
I bought a cheaper set of the 14" radio.red Line. 
Worth looking at.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I still have the original red line tires on my 65 that came with the car new and they are still in great shape. I looked at trying to purchase some reproductions to the exact details but could not. The GTO red line tires are a high performance tire which they made out of Nylon and will state that on the sidewall. Todays reproduction tires are made out of Polyester a lower grade of tire.


----------

